# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ընդունելություն

## Karen94

ինչ բալեր պետք է հավաքել որպեսզի ընթունվել <<ֆինանս,վարկ>> բաժինը

----------


## murmushka

սովորել հայերեն

----------

Ariadna (29.09.2011), Arpine (29.09.2011), Chilly (29.09.2011), Chuk (29.09.2011), Claudia Mori (29.09.2011), davidus (30.09.2011), Freeman (29.09.2011), Kuk (25.03.2012), laro (29.09.2011), Lion (29.09.2011), Lusinamara (25.03.2012), Mark Pauler (29.09.2011), Moonwalker (29.09.2011), Morg (29.09.2011), One_Way_Ticket (29.09.2011), Rammstein (29.09.2011), Ripsim (29.09.2011), Ruby Rue (16.07.2012), Sagittarius (30.09.2011), Tig (29.09.2011), Universe (29.09.2011), V!k (25.03.2012), Vaio (29.09.2011), VisTolog (29.09.2011), _Հրաչ_ (30.09.2011), Ապե Ջան (30.09.2011), Արէա (29.09.2011), Արևհատիկ (29.09.2011), Գեա (29.09.2011), Դեկադա (30.09.2011), Հայկօ (29.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.09.2011), ՆանՍ (29.09.2011), Նարե91 (29.09.2011), Ռուֆուս (29.09.2011)

----------


## laro

> ինչ բալեր պետք է հավաքել որպեսզի ընթունվել <<ֆինանս,վարկ>> բաժինը


Իրոք, նախ հայերեն սովորիր......«Ընթունելություն» չի «ընդունելություն» է...... :Smile:

----------

Nnn (25.03.2012), Universe (29.09.2011)

----------


## Chilly

> ինչ բալեր պետք է հավաքել որպեսզի ընթունվել <<ֆինանս,վարկ>> բաժինը


էսպիսի , ու շա՜տ շատ, ֆինանս-վարկը հանաք բան չի...  :Smile:

----------

Annushka (29.09.2011), laro (29.09.2011), Lusinamara (29.09.2011), Tig (29.09.2011), Universe (29.09.2011), Արէա (29.09.2011), Հայկօ (29.09.2011), ՆանՍ (29.09.2011)

----------


## Karen94

Շնորհակալ եմ սխալս ուղելու համար,իսկ որ հարցիս պատասխանեք ավելի շնորհակալ կլինեմ:

----------


## Katka

> Շնորհակալ եմ սխալս ուղելու համար,իսկ որ հարցիս պատասխանեք ավելի շնորհակալ կլինեմ:


Դեռ շարունակել է պետք հայերեն սովորել…

----------

Arpine (30.09.2011), davidus (30.09.2011), laro (25.03.2012), murmushka (30.09.2011), Tig (30.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.09.2011), ՆանՍ (30.09.2011)

----------


## Nnn

Բարև ձեզ

Խնդրում եմ օգնեք հարցաշարի հարցում
Երևանի ՀՊՃՀ -ի /Պոլո/  ԷՎՄ -ների ավարտակ քննության հարցաշարն է անհրաժեշտ 
ուղղակի մեր մասնաճյուղում դեր չկա
իսկ քննություններին քսան օր է մնացել 

Նախապես շնորհակալություն

----------

